# [Gentoo Hardened] GRsec réservés aux clients payants

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

J'ai hésité à ouvrir un thread dédié, mais la news fait si mal (à mon petit coeur et surtout au projet Gentoo Hardened) que ça n'a pas duré longtemps:

 *grsecurity.net wrote:*   

> This change is effective today, April 26th 2017. Public test patches have been removed from the download area.

 

Pour rappel, ils avaient retiré les patches stables il y a un moment (pour des raisons qu'on peut trouver tout à fait valables), ne laissant que les patches testing à disposition (sys-kernel/gentoo-hardened étant basé dessus). Cette dernière news signifie qu'il n'y a désormais plus rien de disponible au public.

Pour le moment pas beaucoup de réactions sur le forum Gentoo International (à part çà), et rien dans la mailing list.

----------

## Syl20

J'attends moi aussi avec impatience la réaction de l'équipe security...

----------

## El_Goretto

Petit update, Anthony G. Basile a communiqué officiellement sur le sujet:

 *Blueness wrote:*   

> My plan then is as follows. I'll wait one more month and then send out
> 
> a news item and later mask hardened-sources for removal. I don't
> 
> recommend we remove any of the machinery from Gentoo that deals with PaX
> ...

 

RIP, hardened-sources.

----------

## Syl20

Et m...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

